# Problems with iwn



## jem (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi forum.

I have a laptop equipped with an Intel 4965 Wi-Fi interface, driven by the iwn(4) driver. The interface is configured to connect to my home wireless LAN at boot time using the instructions in the handbook, as follows:

```
# /etc/rc.conf.d/network
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="country gb WPA SYNCDHCP"
```


```
# /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
network={
        ssid="[redacted]"
        psk="[redacted]"
}
```

If the laptop is in range of my wireless LAN and has a good signal at boot time, it will connect reliably and remain stable. However, if it's in a room of the house where the signal is marginal, or at a different location altogether where my wireless LAN isn't available, the interface gets itself into a strange state where it will no longer reliably connect to any wireless LAN until the laptop is rebooted.

At home, even when I move the laptop to where there is a strong signal, it gets into a continuous cycle of associating for about 10 seconds, then disassociating for about 20 seconds. While this is happening, `ifconfig wlan0` indicates that the interface is cycling through all the available 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz channels.

I've searched the web for this issue but haven't found anything relevant, so I'm a bit stumped. I don't have any problems with this interface under Windows or Linux, so I doubt there's a hardware fault.

Can anyone advise what diagnostic steps I should take or information I should gather to help diagnose this issue?

Thanks.
J


----------



## lme@ (Nov 1, 2014)

Can you report this on the freebsd-wireless@freebsd.org mailing list please?


----------



## adrian@ (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi!

Would you please try FreeBSD-HEAD? Maybe I've fixed that behaviour.


----------



## jem (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't been able to observe a consistent pattern of behaviour (either good or bad) with this, so it's a bit difficult to accurately describe what's happening.  I'll spend more time playing with it and see if I can write it up.  Then I'll try -HEAD to see if the problem goes away.

I'll post on the -wireless list when I've got something more concrete to describe.


----------

